# Building (city) flats



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

On one end of my layout I will be modeling a "city edge" type scene. Versus whole buildings I will use low profile city flats against the backdrop so I can maximize my track space. The space needed to fill will be 6-7 linear feet in an "L" design. This will be a city area bordering an intermodal yard and warehousing with an elevated mainline looping through so while I want modern look buildings with a aged/rundown look are OK to some extent.

I appreciate any thoughts/tips on brands, buildings, etc..

Walman


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Walman said:


> On one end of my layout I will be modeling a "city edge" type scene. Versus whole buildings I will use low profile city flats against the backdrop so I can maximize my track space. The space needed to fill will be 6-7 linear feet in an "L" design. This will be a city area bordering an intermodal yard and warehousing with an elevated mainline looping through so while I want modern look buildings with a aged/rundown look are OK to some extent.
> 
> I appreciate any thoughts/tips on brands, buildings, etc..
> 
> Walman


What scale are you planning?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Dpm makes lots of building flats and what not. Might even want to try pikestuff since most of their kits are cheap and very easy to modify


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

How far from the viewer will this background be?
How much of these buildings will be covered?

This may be a good area to print pictures of buildings on paper, and glue them to foamboard. A lot cheaper than buying background building kits. Or buy brick or aluminum siding sheet styrene and glue that to foam board for a more realistic look. 

As far as buildings, anything goes. A lot of cities still have old brick buildings, and a lot of cities have rebuilt areas to include new all glass buildings so anything that peaks your interest is fair game. 
If this is an industrial area, then more warehouse type buildings would be good. If this is a transition between the city and industrial area, then a mix of office buildings and warehouses, or a mix of homes/apartment buildings and warehouses would be good.

I say go for a nice relaxing drive to the edge of your city and look around. Take notes of what you like and don't like. If this is not practical, do a Google image search for cityscape's, city industrial zones, etc and see what pops up. 

And remember that it doesn't have to be all buildings. You can do a "City Edge Park", or buildings under construction, run down or condemned buildings, etc.

Here is a link to some ideas...
http://www.railroad-line.com/discussion/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14843&whichpage=6

And although I can't seem to find it on line to share a link to, if you have the Jan, Feb, or Mar 1988 issues of MR, or MR's Great Model Railroads from 2004, they have articles about the Carbondale Central built by Malcolm Furlow, or it's copy cat done by John Fultz. I love this layout for it's inspiration and is 50% cityscape.


----------



## Walman (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey all thanks for the ideas. A couple of answers to your questions. See the poorly/quickly drawn layout. 

HO Scale. I've got about 12" from the backdrop to the edge of my (elevated) track (purple lines). I do plan on running a city street between the city flats and the elevated track. I'll have one "corner stone" city building as shown but otherwise plan on city flats. Thinking row houses and small businesses. The warehouses will be on the inside of the doubletrack loop.

For the backdrop in this area itself I planned on using city scenes printed on paper to give a 3D look.

Walman


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Great Model Railroads 2004*

Posting these PDF's for my own personal use. I assume no responsibility if anyone else opens or copies these files.


----------

